# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Παλαιο ραδιοφωνο με λυχνιες

## Miltiades

Σαν νεο μελος χαιρετω ολους ολες τους συναδελφους.
Εχω ενα πολυ ομορφο ραδιοφωνο  με λυχνιες που χρειαζεται να επισκευαστει. Μηπως καποιο μελος γνωριζει κατι επι του θεματος να με εξυπηρετησει?
Ευχαριστω 
Miltiades

----------


## waverunner

Καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ.
Δώσε περισσότερες πλήροφορίες, μάρκα, μοντέλο, τι πρόβλημα έχει, ώστε όσοι ασχολούνται με λυχνίες να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## GREG

Για αρχη να σου πω οτι ολα τα παλια ραδιοφονα λειτουργουν με 
Γειωση  και  κεραια  (υπαρχουν απο πισω ενδειξεις που  μπαινει το
καθενα σχεδον παντα με βυσμα μπανανας)
αυτο στο λεω γιατι πολλες φορες πεφτει στα χερια μας ενα παλιο 
ραδιοφονο το βαζουμε στη πριζα περιμενουμε περιμενουμε και ακουγεται
καποιος πολυ χαμηλος θορυβος και λεμε αααα δεν δουλευει......
Εσυ λοιπον εβαλες....???????

----------


## Miltiades

Αγαπητε Greg
Αυτα τα γνωριζω πολυ καλα γιατι ειμαι Ραδιοερασιτεχνης.Το πατρικο μου σπιτι ειναι απεναντι απο τους Στυλους του Ολυμπιου Διος μια και μενεις στο Ζαππειο.Το ραδιοφωνο ειναι RCA και θελει τεχνικο για επισκευη.Μηπως γνωριζεις καποιον τεχνικο.
Ευχαριστω
Μιλτιαδης

----------


## lazarost

Τι ακριβως επισκευη θελει ?Ανοιγη ? Οι λαμπες βλεπεις να ανβουν τα νηματα ?
Μια λιγο καλυτερη περιγραφη του προβληματος μπορεις ?
Αν μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε

----------


## Miltiades

Αγαπητε Φιλε
Σ' ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα.Το ραδιοφωνο ειναι RCA και χρειαζομαι τεχνικο ραδιοφωνων Τεχνιτες για Transceivers Ραδιοαματερικα εχω αλλα δεν φτιαχνουν παλαια ραδιοφωνα.
Και παλι ευχαριστω
Μιλτιαδης

----------


## Miltiades

Λαζαρε Καλησπερα 
Θελει αντικατασταση ορισμενων λυχνιων
Χαιρετω 
Μιλτιαδης

----------


## lazarost

Γνωριζεις ποιες χρειαζονται αλλαγμα ?
Αν ναι πες μου τους τυπους να ψαξω να σου βρω
Αν φυσικα ειναι ευκολο να το κανεις

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να σου πω μια ιδέα για να προσπαθήσεις ή τουλάχιστον να εχεις μια πληρέστερη γνώμη:
Αφού το ραδιόφωνο είναι αμερικάνικο, πήγαινε στη σελίδα Nostalgia Air και με τον κωδικό του μοντέλου του ραδιοφώνου μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το σχέδιο και τις οδηγίες συντονισμού. Έχω επισκευάσει το παλιό RCA της γιαγιάς μου αλλά δεν μιλάμε για απλή επισκευή. Έγινε ουσιαστικά ανακατασκευή του ηλεκτρονικού μέρους και του ξύλινου κουτιού από επιπλοποιό και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν άριστο.

----------


## Miltiades

Αγαπητε Δημητρη 
Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και χαιρετω.
Το Nostalgia air το αποθηκευσα αμεσως στα My favorites .Συγχαρητηρια εισαι απιαστος γνωστης.Εγω δεν μπορω να επισκευασω το Ραδιοφωνο.Χρειαζομαι τεχνικο παλαιων Ραδιοφωνων.
Και παλι ευχαριστω για το Nostalgia air, για μενα θα ειναι ενα συλλεκτικο κοματι
Χαιρετισμους
Μιλτιαδης

----------


## dimdalipis

Καλησπερα σας. Αγαπητε μιλτιαδη, ειμαι τεχνικος και επισκευαζω τετοιου ειδους ραδιοφωνα. Επισκεψου το www.asda.gr/dimdalipis για πληροφοριες.

----------


## Miltiades

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τη φιλοξενια ,ευγενεια σας , και ανταποκριση
Μιλτιαδης

----------


## east electronics

βρες ενα μελος του φορουμ  που ονομαζεται νικος refas αυτος κατεχει πολυ καλα τα ραδιοφωνα με λαμπες και μπορει να στο επισκευασει ( ειναι και καλο παιδι )

----------


## xazopartalos

Kαι ενα site απο εμενα το οποιο ειναι πολλη ενημερωμένο. :Cool: 

http://www.radiodatabase.nl/

----------


## east electronics

> Καλησπερα σας. Αγαπητε μιλτιαδη, ειμαι τεχνικος και επισκευαζω τετοιου ειδους ραδιοφωνα. Επισκεψου το www.asda.gr/dimalipis για πληροφοριες.


 
τα συγχαρητηρια μου για το σιτε και τις υπεροχες πληροφοριες μεσα απο αυτο παρα πολυ καλη προσπαθεια και πολυ ομορφη η αναφορα στην γενικοτερη ιστορια του ραδιοφωνου 

ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## dimdalipis

> τα συγχαρητηρια μου για το σιτε και τις υπεροχες πληροφοριες μεσα απο αυτο παρα πολυ καλη προσπαθεια και πολυ ομορφη η αναφορα στην γενικοτερη ιστορια του ραδιοφωνου 
> 
> ευχαριστουμε πολυ


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Την εποχή που ξεκίνησα, τα εργαστήρια ασχολούνταν κυρίως με τα ραδιοφωνα και το μεράκι έχει μείνει από τότε.
Ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ.

----------


## east electronics

AN ισαι παλιος μαστορας ....συχωρεσε μου το "παλιος " η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια μια και εγω δεν εχω απολυτως καμμια σχεση με λαμπες και δεν ειναι τωρα στα 42 να ξανακαθομαι στο θρανιο .....απλα δεν εχω τον χρονο .... 

εχω μερικες λαμπες 12ΑΥ7 ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΧΙ U7 και θα ηθελα κατι να τις κανω ενα προενισχυτη πικ απ  ενα προενισχυτη λινε ..... οτιδηποτε απλα να μην καθονται  θα πρεπει να ειναι κατι απλο  .....και επισης να εχει και κυκλωμα για το τροφοδοτικο 

αν εχεις λοιπον καποιο σχηματικο ..... η αν μπορεις να μου κανεις ενα θα το εκτιμουσα αφανταστα ( εχω την προθεση να το πληρωσω η να το ανταλλαξω  με υλικα RF που εχω αλλα εγω δεν χρησιμοποιω σχεδον ποτε )

μουτσας γκρατσιας

----------


## sv9cvk

> Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Την εποχή που ξεκίνησα, τα εργαστήρια ασχολούνταν κυρίως με τα ραδιοφωνα και το μεράκι έχει μείνει από τότε.
> Ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ.


Φιλε Δημητρη καταρχην συγχαρητηρια για την σελιδα σου !
Με την φωτο στην ΕΡΑ2 στα Λιοσια  (αν δεν κανω λαθος )μου θυμησες παλια καλα χρονια !!!!!!
Γεια και χαρα 
Χρηστος

----------


## dimdalipis

Χρηστο ευχαριστω! Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο του δευτερου προγραμματος, ο οποιος εδω και δυο χρονια επαψε να εκπεμπει. Ακουγεται οτι θα το κανουν μουσειο για το κοινο.

----------


## Miltiades

> Γνωριζεις ποιες χρειαζονται αλλαγμα ?
> Αν ναι πες μου τους τυπους να ψαξω να σου βρω
> Αν φυσικα ειναι ευκολο να το κανεις


Λαζαρε Καλησπερα
Θα επανελθω με τις λυχνιες
Ευχαριστω
Μιλτιαδης

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μακάρι να γίνει και ας μπορέσουν να συνεννοηθούν και με τον Παναγιωτίδη να τοποθετηθεί εκεί ένα μέρος της συλλογής του.

----------


## sv9cvk

> Χρηστο ευχαριστω! Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο του δευτερου προγραμματος, ο οποιος εδω και δυο χρονια επαψε να εκπεμπει. Ακουγεται οτι θα το κανουν μουσειο για το κοινο.


Εχεις δικιο Δημητρη δευτερο προγραμμα  οχι ΕΡΑ 2  :Wink:  :Smile: 
εκει ειχα παει δυο φορες με την σχολη μου εν ετη 1985 και 1986!! 
Δεν το ηξερα οτι δεν εκπεμπει πια :Bored:  καλο θα ηταν να γινει μουσειο !!!!
BYE

----------


## dimdalipis

Οι λαμπες αυτες που εχεις ειναι προενισχυτριες που αντιστοιχουν στις ECC82 ή ECC83. Καποιο σχεδιο που ζητας δεν εχω, αλλα και δεν ασχολουμαι προσωπικα με σχεδιαση και κατασκευη κυκλωματων. Καλη τυχη στις αναζητησεις σου!

----------


## east electronics

> Οι λαμπες αυτες που εχεις ειναι προενισχυτριες που αντιστοιχουν στις ECC82 ή ECC83. Καποιο σχεδιο που ζητας δεν εχω, αλλα και δεν ασχολουμαι προσωπικα με σχεδιαση και κατασκευη κυκλωματων. Καλη τυχη στις αναζητησεις σου!


 
αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι τα πραγματα ... οι 12ΑΥ7 δεν ακριβως αντιστοιχες των  ECC 83 ... ακριβως .... εχουν αρκετες διαφορες .... για αυτο και θελουν σχεδιαση καποιου κυκλωματος ειδικα για αυτες .....

ευχαριστω παντως για το ενδιαφερον σου

----------


## Miltiades

> Γνωριζεις ποιες χρειαζονται αλλαγμα ?
> Αν ναι πες μου τους τυπους να ψαξω να σου βρω
> Αν φυσικα ειναι ευκολο να το κανεις


Λαζαρε Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω
Θα επανελθω με τις λυχνιες
Καλο απογευμα
Μιλτιαδης

----------


## Miltiades

Λαζαρε Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω
Θα επανελθω με λυχνιες
Καλο απογευμα 
Μιλτιαδης

----------


## =PM=

Ψάχνω για μια ΕΖ80 αλλα και γενικότερα για λάμπες, καθώς έχω ένα χειροποιήτο ραδιόφωνο με λάμπες του πατέρα μου.Στο internet έχω βρει ενα site το ( tubeswolrd) όμως οι τιμές με τα μεταφορικά είναι λίγο 'τσουχτερές' για τις μέρες μας :Biggrin: ... Μήπως γνωρίζετε ( ειχα ακούσει για κάποιο κατάστημα στην Στουρνάρη ), άλλα καταστήματα ή και αποθήκες στην γύρο περιοχή( ακόμα και στο Μοναστηράκι) που να μπορείς
να αγοράσεις λάμπες??? :Confused1:  ???

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Επειδή ασχολούμαι περιστασιακά με συντήρηση παλιών ραδιοφώνων για προσωπική μου χρήση, σας ενημερώνω ότι οι λυχνίες που πωλούνται από ελληνικά καταστήματα (πχ αυτό που είναι στην πλατεία Κάνιγγος) είναι υπερτιμημένες. Καλύτερα να παραγγείλετε μέσω ebay, υπάρχει και ασφάλεια στις πληρωμές και αξιοπιστία αν ο πωλητής έχει καλό feedback. Έχω αγοράσει από ebay αρκετές φορές διάφορα ανταλλακτικά και έχασα μόνο μία παραγγελία από Γερμανία όπου και μου επεστράφη το ποσόν. Ebay και πάλι ebay!

----------

